# Brazilian Cobalt/Yellowhead Tincs



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Thoughts and experiences please. I was considering them, but I've already talked to one grizzlied frogger who hasn't had much luck with the morph.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Lydia-
We have a pair of Brazilian Cobalts and they are absolutley beautiful. They have laid twice, but both times the eggs went bad. Ours are very bold and out all the time. We have them in the TV room so i spend a lot of time watching them! I am sure if i was to seperate them for a few weeks, they would start breeding again, but i am not in any hurry.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Amanda,

That's the technique I use to get azureus to breed. I have several pairs that were stubborn...regardless of how much they ate or how many times they were misted. I simply seperated them for a few days, rearrange their viv a little and upon re-introduction, the response was amazing! Once they got going, stopping them was something else. 

-Bill J.


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a Brazilian Cobalt as my first pdf. I personally cannot say anything about breeding but I know that in my experience, my frog was very hardy. not only that its also beautiful


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I got my first frogs, brazilian cobalts, from Sean Stewart... and they were a great first frog. Very bold, very colorful, very active... 


Am I the only one disappointed that the adults do not keep the bright orange blaze of the juveniles? Paprika dusting hasn't kept it. I really love the juvenile colors... the younger the better.

JOSH


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

*sean stewarts yellowheads*

Same here, my brazilian yellowheads are from Sean. I can't speak highly enough about them. They are active and ravenous. 
These guys are little vacuum cleaners, they never stop eating.

I think you are right though, the bright orange coloration diminishes in adulthood. The head is still orange but it is not as vivid as it used to be.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I also got my brazilian yellowheads from Sean, and they are great. I know that some have more orange then others from the get go, natural variation... but so far mine still have nice orange crests. The one is very large now (I would wager close to adult size) and still has a nice orange crest. I dust with paprika and also add it to my ff medium from time to time, just in case anyone was wondering. But back to the original post; I think they are great tincs and so far their care isn't any more difficult then any other tinc morph. I can't say much about breeding them... maybe one day  . They are a very beautiful and bold tinc in my experience and opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

*thanks*

I actually was considering some from Stewart. I was eyeing his holdbacks until I found out that they're only a few weeks older than his froglets. $25 extra per frog for a few weeks seemed a tad steep for me. He must be charging extra for the orange then...

Say, will someone post pics of their near adults or adults? That'd be really helpful!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Adam Butt's recently updated frognet gallery had pictures of adults (mostly yellow) and a bunch of juveniles (all with bright orange crests). The links are below...

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album31/DSCF3132a

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album31/DSCF4245a



hth,
JOSH


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Lydia,

Of all my collection my Brazilian Cobalts are still some of my favorite frogs. They are big, active, bold, and gorgeous! My pair is from Sean and Patrick, both of which originated from European imports. Both have amazing coloration, neither of which is faded, and from the 30 or so froglets that I've raised so far the coloration has bred true (thanks for posting the links Josh).

The picture of the male (first link) is a decent picture but isn't completely accurate as far as color, which is difficult to caputure with the combination of lights, flashes, and tank humidity. I did however managed to get a picture of the female that accurately represents her (and the male's) coloration, which is more of a solid orange (see pic below), and is the same orange exibited in the offspring (second link).

I have never dusted their food with paprika as they were spectacular unproven adults when I got them a couple years ago. I do use a little paprika for the tads, but I think a lot of the coloration is dependant on the parents. Let me know if you have anymore questions,

-=Adam=-


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for the links, and the pics. Next time you have froglets of those gems, Adam, contact me. I'll unload a few for you if I can. Phew, those were some nice froglets.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Just to confirm what Adam said, those frogs have great color, I've seen Adam's first hand and his adults our beatiful with some nice orange color!!


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

*brazilian yellowheads.*

I have two different looking styles of these. I think they are both from sean, but im not sure. i got some from black jungle , and some direct from sean. i think that black jungle was selling seans though. The ones i have seen from sean are awesome tons of color and most of the ones from black jungle are very colorful but two different lines i think. One from black jungle has black more like a suriname. Only one has maintained a orange head and he is slightly dwarfed so no breeding there. He is doomed to life in his own private tank. The result is one pair of Black jungle and one black jungle/ sean. And one sean female waiting for her male counterpart. I am wanting one of his holdbacks to complete the third pair.
As for adams frogs they are real nice. I have some imitator of his that are awesome. and the rest i have seen in real life always look good to me.
Maybe i should think about getting a male from him.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Interesting...

I too had one of my 4 from herpetologic turn out to be a runt. He has lived in isolation without problem, but was not doing well with the other frogs (coordination problems, etc).

My runt also retained the greatest coloration.


By the way, Jace King, of my 3 "normal" frogs, my group is 2.1 They are approximately 9 months old.

PM if you would be interested in a trade for an adult male.

JOSH


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Lydia,

They are gorgeous frogs and I'm glad you liked the pics. They are producing quite well for me so pm me if you're interested.

Jace,

I'm glad the imitator are doing well for you. 

All,

My brazilian male is not necessarily a runt, but he is certainly smaller than a normal brazil male (he's only about 60% as big as the female). My point is that even though your frog might be a runt, or smaller than normal, it still might turn out to be a great producer so I wouldn't write it off just yet. Good luck with them!

-=Adam=-


----------

